# MRP - MacPhersons Resources



## System (10 January 2011)

Upon its ASX listing in Q4 2010, MRP will commence an aggressive exploration programme early in 2011. The Company's focus will be to test the highly prospective MacPhersons geological domain of which the Company holds 100% interest in 7 Km of strikelength, which includes the namesake MacPhersons Open Cut mine.

Scheduled works include airborne geophysical surveys and resumption of drilling starting in January 2011. Initial drilling will be centred on the testing of the depth extensions to the Bakers Find Open Cut and along strike to the Franks Find high grade historical drillhole intercepts located within 40m of the surface and 300m east of the Bakers Find pit. A second programme of drilling will commence between the Powell and A-Cap Open Cuts extending and possibly joining both the outcropping mineralisation in the A-Cap pit and the deep visible gold intersections in the 2010 due diligence diamond drilling.

http://www.macphersonsreward.com.au


----------



## mr. jeff (28 February 2011)

*Re: MRP - MacPhersons Reward Gold*

Just to add some info to this thread in the chase for up and coming gold stocks;





Announcement today noting that drilling is moving to Bakers after the self titled first pit.
Price action is suggesting that the blue sky has been removed from this stock and now they are drilling the less exciting areas. 

From reading the reports it seems that there has not been historically conclusive drilling in any of these open pit areas - MRP management has spent much time obtaining these tenements meaning the drilling will not stop for a while yet -but it's worth noting that the first target - and most prospective it seems - has been drilled out with some results pending.

Total cap seems to be in the vicinity of 160M shares at current SP 0.35 giving $56M. IPO was at 0.30.



*Daily chart with months on grid lines.*


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*Nimbus on track for Silver Superpit with Significant Resource Upgrade*
Highlights:
• Nimbus Resource upgrade to 2.8Mt @ 139g/t Ag-Eq* containing 12.5Moz Ag-Eq* Including 10.1Moz Silver (Ag), 34,300t Zn and credits for Au-Hg-Cu-Pb;
• 46% of Nimbus Resource now in Measured or Indicated categories;
• Preliminary Pit Optimisation studies range from $86 – $113M NPV and cash cost sub-$9/oz Ag
• Initial exploration target exceeded by more than 200%; and
• Coolgardie and Boorara Gold Resource increased by more than 50% to 297,000oz Au.

Less than 11 months after its acquisition, Kalgoorlie silver developer MacPhersons Resources Ltd (ASX:MRP) is pleased to announce it has taken its 100 per cent owned Nimbus Silver Project from zero resource to 2.8Mt @ 139g/t Ag-Eq* containing 12.5Moz Ag-Eq*. The Resource includes 10.1Moz silver (Ag), 34,300t zinc (Zn) and credits for gold (Au), mercury (Hg), copper (Cu) and lead (Pb).

This latest upgrade is more than double the 6Moz exploration target the Company set after it acquired the project in September 2011. It has only been modelled down to 260m below surface and is open at depth. And does not include other silver deposits already identified within the tenement group.

The current model includes drilling only to 03 June 2012, although the company has maintained continuous drilling since that time with 3 rigs concurrently utilized.

MacPhersons continues to post positive results from its gold projects at Coolgardie and Boorara. The MacPhersons' gold Resource has increased by more than 50% to 297,000oz Au in the Measured, Indicated and Inferred categories.


----------



## greggles (26 July 2018)

A bottom of 7c might be in for MacPhersons Resources after they announced this morning that Reverse  Circulation drilling results from the Boorara Gold Project near Kalgoorlie have intersected significant gold mineralisation.

Highlights include:





Very nice gold hits and welcome news for MRP after almost a year and a half of steady share price decline. From a high of 30c in March 2017 it has fallen to a low of 7c in May and then again in June in what is now looking like a double bottom.

Today, the share price is up 20.55% to 8.8c with an intraday high of 9.5c.


----------



## System (18 June 2019)

On June 17th, 2019, MacPhersons Resources Limited (MRP) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement with Intermin Resources Limited (IRC) on Friday June 14th, 2019.


----------

